# Advise... Take to emergency or wait?



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Seems Chloe ripped the staple over her knee today.. I called and of course the emergency said you can bring her in and we will take a look ($100) should I go? Or wait to talk to the surgical coordinator at 7am tomorrow? 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, that looks like it ripped right through her skin. I would, I don't know what to tell you, if it was me I would take her. Then be mad I use a hundred bucks that I don't have.


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

I would bathe it and wait till tomorrow.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

when did she get staples in? if it has been 7 days, I would waite until tomorrow. my animals have always had stitches or staples removed 7-10 days. I would just put on some neosporin and call it good. the picture is kind of blurry, but the knee dosnt look bad.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I will try for a better picture. She has had the staples for 10 days. They are suppose to come out wed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

then I wouldn't worrie about it. I would just put on a dab of neosporin twice a day to prevent infection and keep your recheck appointment for Wednsday.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I would feel better waiting to talk to the surgical coordinator tomorrow. I don't think I would wait until Wednesday though because it does look like it did tear through the skin and it is gaping a little. Just make sure she isn't licking it since it does look like there is a gap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hard call, if your going to wait till Wednesday take the advice of the neosporin try to clean it with a fis aid wash and maybe wrap it with some gauze this will keep it clean


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I send a bunch of picture emails to the surgical tech. She will be in tomorrow morning. I will do whatever she recommends. She has her ecollar on anytime she in not in my lap. The top staple has ripped and one side of the staple is currently IN the incision. I will keep you posted! Thanks for taking the time to give me your advise! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

If they've been in for 10 days then I would just wait, it's definitely not an emergency. Staples/sutures are removed in 10-14 days post surgery anyways.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So I took her in because I was worried and they said its fine and to bring her back wed to have the staples out. Thanks for your advise everyone! I love that I have a place to come and seek advise!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

good news !!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So good to hear !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor munchkin! Glad she's ok.


----------

